# Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat



## rentprop1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I will soon be full timing it at a park while I'm away from home doing contract work 4-6 months, I have my dog that will be in my class A MH while I am at work approx 8 hours a day.
I'm concerned about a power outage at the park while my dog in inside the coach. or a tripped breaker at my power box...or just some event that will interrupt the A/C on a hot Tampa Florida day

what do you full timers do with pets while you are away, I would think it might get really hot in the summer months as bad as a pet left in a car.

I asked the park and their answer was not responsible, I thought of making a sign to put in the window , something like :

PET ON BOARD, if power or A/C is lost please notify office Immediately 

and then ask to leave a key to my coach in the office in case of emergency ??

I know a lot of folks that are full timers at a park are very friendly but it's a lot to ask of someone to check on your coach daily or a few times a day.

a friend is a Police K-9 cop and said they have a system that sounds the siren and lights if the motor and/or A/C quits while the K-9 is on board, of course I can't get lights and a siren on my coach.

thanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

Perhaps you can find someone at the park who likes pets to come around and keep your pet company a couple of times during the day. 

They would then be your 'alarm' system. 

Consider paying them what that is worth to you.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

If you are going to be in a park for 4/6 months you will find rvers that are willing to look in on Fido.  Just hope he is not a barker while you are gone.   As Tex said offer to pay.  Most want take it.  If the pays good enough we will come and park beside you :laugh:   Good luck


----------



## try2findus (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

That is precisely why we won't add a new puppy to our family, the fear of the A/C shutting down while we are off on a long hike just scares me.  

When we had our dog along on trips, I was constantly worrying about him baking in our RV while we were off having a good time.  It was too hard to relax and enjoy the day.  While we miss him dearly, I think it is the right decision for US.  

But I agree with the others and would ask a neighbor to look in on him.  Personally, I would be glad to check on your dog if we were camping in your park (and at no charge   )!  

Good luck and happy travels!


----------



## rentprop1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

thanks for the quick replies, he an 11 year old Golden Retriever,  blind in one eye and has severe arthritis, its a lot for him just to get in and out of the MH and he almost never barks, my worst fear is loss of power and the A/C stops while he is inside and I am at work

I saw a placard you put in your front window at Camp Wrld that reads " PET inside , please rescue in case of emergency "

I think I will just see if I can leave a key at the office and make my own sign at first with more info and my cell numbers  and maybe notify office Immediately or something , I would almost need someone to be willing to check on him from day 1 at the campground so only time will tell how quickly I can make pet friends willing to look in or check my coach.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

i know this might not be what u'r looking for ,, but just an idea ,, why not leave a few windows open when u head off to work ,, and get u one of those self filling water bowls ,, dogs can take alot more then u think ,, but if u leave windows open ,, at least they can have air ,, we do that when we are at the beach with my daughters dog ,, i don;t like to leave anything running while we are away ,, even the a/c ,, and when we were in MB 4 yrs ago in july it was in the upper 90's to 100's ,, and she did fine in the MH ,, she was more worse outside in the sun then in the MH ,, but agian JMO ,, but i guess ,, all our inside animals are used to heat ,, we keep our heater in the winter in the upper 80's setting ,, and in the summer ,, unless it is very hot (100 or more) we don;t use the a/c ,, we have all the windows and doors open 24/7 ,, in the summer ,, not winter ,, as in the MH ,, we may kick the a/c on to get it comfortable ,, then not use it anymore ,, windows all open in the MH ,, does make for a good breeze


----------



## rentprop1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

in case some you didn't notice my location Tampa FL, it was 89 degrees here today, we are talking MAY,JUNE, JULY and AUG in the FL heat and humidity, it rains about every day here in the summer, I do not have awning type windows, nothing can be left open in the rain......I don't care about the cost or leaving things running, hell I leave the truck run with the A/c for me even if I just jump out for a few mins, bottom line its HOT here, he's in the house now and will have to transition to RV life in the Summer months........if you guys honestly think you could fair in Florida in July sitting in an RV with just the windows open with some water I'll ask you to try it and get back with me.........  :disapprove:


----------



## LEN (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

Get an auto start for the gen, if the power goes out it takes over.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

good point ,, Len ,, and i am up for the heat challenge ,, but i got to warn u  ,, i weigh in at about 150 soaking wet ,, and i live for the heat ,, many on here that know me ,, know that even at 70 i have to have a jacket ,, it is not even warm till it hits 90+ for me ,, 100's are comfortable to me ,, but i am not being a smart elick or anything ,, i just let u know what we do ,, with our dogs ,, and made a sugestion ,, that's all , sorry  :disapprove:


----------



## akjimny (Apr 5, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

Len's got the right idea, Mac.  I have an auto-start on my house generator.  Two minutes after the power goes out, the generator fires up and runs until the electricity comes back.  I'm sure any competent electrician could wire one up for you.


----------



## rentprop1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

good tip on the auto start, will it shut off when the power resumes ?? or continue to run

no hard feelings 730, but that members only jacket you wear in the middle of summer is nothin to the fur coat my little buddy can't take off if he gets too warm  :laugh:


----------



## krsmitty (Apr 5, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

rent,

You mentioned you are in Tampa. Where abouts...I am over in Brandon. PM me if you want to keep off this thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Re: Pet question in RV park and loss of power + heat

Mac ,, no hard feelings felt ,, i too am an animal lover ,, we have 4 dogs and 2 cats ,, i have 2 shelties ,, one is a certified herding dog ,, the other is a state agility champion ,, and both are rescues ,,my daughters dog is ,, a schitzue ,, also known as grand puppy ,, and the last one is my sons coon dog ,, part blue tick part walker ,, she gets the bad end of the deal ,, she has to stay out all the time ,, if we brought her inside ,, it would ruin her talent ,, and she does have it ,, she can lead most other dogs to the coon way before they hit on the trail ,, call it a natural instinct ,, she has it ,, for sure ,, our cats ,, well enough said about them ,, too lazy to even catch a bird ,, but thanks for not taking what i said to heart ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2020)

Well this was a very old post and things have changed since 2011.  You can now get video and such where you can monitor on your phone.


----------

